# Selling Realtree Hoyt Gamemaster (Sold Pending Funds)



## captainhook (Mar 18, 2010)

I am selling my like new Realtree Hoyt Gamemaster. I will also include approximately two dozen carbon arrows and two packs of broadheads. It is in fantastic condition and also comes with the Hoyt Takedown Case. I don't have a good place to bowhunt anymore so she has been sitting in the closet unstrung for two years. I will take 350 for the whole shootin' match. I wanted to give you guys a whack at it before I put it on Tradgang.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 18, 2010)

What poundage is it?


----------



## captainhook (Mar 18, 2010)

45 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## captainhook (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Tyson. You will love this equipment, I hope I don't regret selling it! Please put it to good use and send me some pics!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 19, 2010)

captainhook said:


> Thanks Tyson. You will love this equipment, I hope I don't regret selling it! Please put it to good use and send me some pics!


thanks! can't wait to start shooting. funds on the way monday. thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 19, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> thanks! can't wait to start shooting. funds on the way monday. thanks



Congratulations! That is a fine set up, at a good price.
Please, keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 19, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> thanks! can't wait to start shooting. funds on the way monday. thanks




Congrats on the set up, 
Super nice bow,


----------

